# Best User Friendly Software for Home-Based Billing Business



## Espositod3@gmail.com  (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I'm looking for advice or suggestions on medical billing software for a home based practice management business. Thanks in advance! Looking for user friendly and cost effective!


----------



## TKillian (Jul 17, 2018)

*DR Chrono*

Any using This software? We are having an Issue with being able to save the claims and payments we are currently posting? The data is not saving as we enter it and we have to check that the information is accurate. Support is telling us 1-4 weeks before the problem is resolved. Just curious is anyone else is having the same problem and has found a work around that saves time?

Tanya Barker, 
Total Billing and Consulting Services.


----------



## mvsbabu01 (Aug 14, 2018)

*Web based billing Software*

PrognoCIS - A product by Bizmatics is an Excellent Billing software. Please text me @ 408 823 1402, if you are interested.


----------



## mvsbabu01 (Aug 14, 2018)

*Web based billing Software*



Espositod3@gmail.com  said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm looking for advice or suggestions on medical billing software for a home based practice management business. Thanks in advance! Looking for user friendly and cost effective!




PrognoCIS - A product by Bizmatics is an Excellent Billing software. Please text me @ 408 823 1402, if you are interested.


----------

